

Please Microsoft, go all the way - brivia
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/443a0504d653

======
Piskvorrr
Here's the problem: Windows* For Dummies (does not actually contain windows)
is not MS's cash cow; the "old and ugly" style is, because that's where all
the business apps run. Only providing the Metro style would trigger an event
similar to Vista: "we're _just fine_ staying with the previous OS version,
thankyouverymuch [oh, and somebody look up the alternatives, now that MS has
thrown us overboard]" (what is the figure on WinXP marketshare again?) Driving
away business customers just because some individual customers prefer a
dumbed-down coloring book sounds downright insane.

TL;DR: Breaking compatibility would be a completely suicidal move, and MS is
well aware of this.

